# Photos of L1500 DT decals needed



## billrigsby (Apr 4, 2015)

Photos of L1500 DT decals needed HELP

I am in the process of restoring a KUBOTA L1500 DT (Grey Market), 
& I would like to request if anyone has one of these units and can 
take good quality photos of any decals that are on the unit and email 
them to me I would greatly appreciate it. The only decal mine currently 
has is on the side of the hood that denotes it as a L1500 DT, that one 
I have done, if there are any others, like on the dash panel, engine or 
elsewhere on the tractor I would love to have copies of those.

Please feel free to email any photos you may have to 
thekubotaproject @ gmail.com


----------

